# Cutting Diet



## Elvia1023 (Nov 20, 2008)

As I said here is my cutting diet for spring/summer next year. I will list my bulking one soon too. This is designed for me but would be ideal for anyone at 180-220. But if your more or less you simply just have to adjust the amounts accordingly. 

It is important when cutting or bulking to gradually go up/down as opposed to adding/subtracting 1000's calories in a few days. This plan is carefully constructed (food types, nutritional content etc). I won't bother explaining reasons for each but just hope it can help some of you guys out (including me).

It is a 12 weeks program split into phases. Phase one is for weeks 1-4, phase 2 for weeks 5-8 and phase 3 for weeks 9-11. The final week is phase 4. For the majority of people you should only do phrases 1 to 3. In that case you should extend phase 3 for other week (so a total of 12 weeks). However if your like me and wanna see your full potential try phase 4 (that only lasts 1 week). I don't wanna compete but just wanna go see how far I can go. It is also best fitting for most people as they go to the gym after work. But if you go at a different time just adjust accordingly (pre and post workout position). 

I have included whey before your workout as it has been proven to help with energy and muscle recovery/development. The casein is included afterwards as that is a slow acting protein compared to whey which is fast. The carb drink (Powerade) is vital post workout. That is the only time of day you should be consuming carbs like that. Most other times you need complex carbs that supply you with the time released energy you need for the day. You can get carbs powders for the same purpose but Powerade is a very effective tool post workout.

You will notice the high amounts of carbs and fat and as anyone in the know should agree they are both vital (with protein of course). High amounts of carbs are needed for energy and they are burned before protein so if carbs are present maximum protein absorption will be achieved. Carbs should mainly be consumed within the day though and that can be seen in the regime. 

It is also split up into working out days and rest days (carb intake and amount of meals etc) for a variety of reasons. Some may think it is lots to eat but most of the meals are fairly light so it can easily be achieved by a well planned and keen individual. You may think it is best to go down gradually each week and yes that is other method but I feel this way is excellent. Your body takes time adapting to new ways of eating so having it in phrases is a great approach.

*CUTTING DIET                    PHASE 1                    WEEKS 1-4*

_WORKOUT DAYS_

Meal 1-               5 egg whites
                         2 yolks
                         Raisin Bran or something similar
                         with semi-skimmed milk

Meal 2-               Low fat cottage cheese (approx 250g)
                         1 Banana
                         1 tablespoon of peanut butter

Meal 3-               1 tin of tuna
                         2 slices of wholegrain bread

Meal 4-               Low fat yogurt with 1 scoop of whey protein
                         Mixed Nuts (Almonds, Brazil etc) (Small amount about 30g)

Meal 5-               1 scoop of whey protein
(Pre workout)       1 large orange or similar (raspberries etc)

Meal 6-               1 scoop of whey protein
(Post workout)     1 scoop of casein protein
                         750ml Powerade/Gatorade

Meal 7-               Salmon Steak or Chicken Breast or Tuna steak etc
                         20 Asparagus spears
                         Mixed Green Salad or Stir Fry Vegetables

Meal 8-               1 scoop of casein protein 
(Before bed)        Alittle cottage cheese

Approx 3100 calories, 310g protein, 240g carbs, 100g fats


_REST DAYS_

Meal 1-               5 egg whites
                         2 yolks
                         Big bowl of porridge
                         1 piece of toast

Meal 2-               2 scoops of whey protein
                         2 stalks of celery
                         1 tablespoon of peanut butter
                         Blueberries

Meal 3-               Chicken Breast (about 225g)
                         Brown Rice
                         Broccoli (about 150g)

Meal 4-               2 Slices of wholegrain bread with low sugar jam
                         1 tablespoon of peanut butter
                         2 scoops of whey protein

Meal 5-               Fillet/Rump/Rib Eye Steak
                         Green Beans
                         Mixed Green Salad or Stir Fry Vegetables

Meal 6-               1 scoop of casein protein
(Before Bed)         Small amount of nuts (Walnuts and/or Almonds)
                         1 Tablespoon of peanut butter

Approx 3000 calories, 300g protein, 210g carbs, 100g fats



*CUTTING DIET                    PHASE 2                    WEEKS 5-8*

_WORKOUT DAYS_

Meal 1-               5 egg whites
                         2 yolks
                         Raisin Bran or something similar
                         with semi-skimmed milk

Meal 2-               1 tin of tuna
                         3 Ryvitas (whole wheat crackers)

Meal 3-               120g Turkey Breast Meat
                         Fruit (Apple, Blackberries etc)

Meal 4-               250g low fat cottage cheese
                         Sunflower seeds (about 40g)

Meal 5-               1 scoop of whey protein
(Pre workout)       Glass of pure orange juice

Meal 6-               1 scoop of whey protein
(Post workout)     1 scoop of casein protein
                         30-40 Jelly Beans 

Meal 7-               250g Trout or Chicken Breast etc
                         150g Brussel Sprouts etc
                         150g Stir Fry Vegetables or Green Salad 
                         (with low fat dressing)

Meal 8-               1 scoop of casein protein 
(Before bed)        Alittle cottage cheese

Approx 2500 calories, 310g protein, 150g carbs, 70g fats


_REST DAYS_

Meal 1-               4 egg whites
                         1 1/2 yolks
                         Big bowl of porridge
                         1 piece of toast

Meal 2-               2 scoops of whey protein
                         Large glass of semi-skimmed milk                       

Meal 3-               Tin of tuna
                         250g of cottage cheese
                         5 Ryvitas (whole wheat crackers)

Meal 4-               2 scoops of whey protein
                         2 stalks of celery
                         1 tablespoon of peanut butter

Meal 5-               Extra lean beef (minced)
                         with a light sauce (chilli, salsa etc)
                         1 tomatoe
                         Some lettuce etc

Meal 6-               1 scoop of casein protein
(Before Bed)         Small amount of nuts (Walnuts and/or Almonds)
                         1 Tablespoon of peanut butter

Approx 2400 calories, 300g protein, 125g carbs, 70g fats



*CUTTING DIET                    PHASE 3                    WEEKS 9-11/12*

_WORKOUT DAYS_

Meal 1-               5 egg whites
                         1 yolks
                         Small bowl of porridge

Meal 2-               250g low fat cottage cheese
                         Sliced pineapple

Meal 3-               250g of shrimps
                         150g of green leaf salad
                         1 tablespoon of low fat dressing

Meal 4-               Beef Jerky or similar (about 60g)
                         2 mini babybel lights

Meal 5-               1 scoop of whey protein
(Pre workout)       

Meal 6-               1 scoop of whey protein
(Post workout)     1 scoop of casein protein
                         350ml powerade/gatorade 

Meal 7-               350g white fish
                         150g cauliflower & brocoli (75/75)

Meal 8-               1 scoop of casein protein 
(Before bed)        

Approx 1900 calories, 310g protein, 90g carbs, 30g fats


_REST DAYS_

Meal 1-               5 egg whites
                         1 1/2 yolks
                         60g of Special K
                         120ml Skimmed milk

Meal 2-               2 scoops of whey protein
                         350ml semi-skimmed milk                       

Meal 3-               Tin of tuna
                         250g of cottage cheese

Meal 4-               2 scoops of whey protein
                         2 stalks of celery
                         1 tablespoon of peanut butter

Meal 5-               225-250g chicken breast
                         200g frozen stir fry vegetables
                         Alittle lemon/lime sauce/juice

Meal 6-               1 scoop of casein protein
(Before Bed)         

Approx 1800 calories, 300g protein, 80g carbs, 30g fats



*CUTTING DIET                    PHASE 4                    WEEK 12*

_One week out_
-Avoid Salt so only eat low sodium foods
- Avoid spices, dressings etc
- Stick to lean meats and fresh vegetables
- Add natural diuretic such as Dandelion Root Extract and Uva Ursi Leaf

_5 to 6 days out_
- Cut water intake 
- Drink 5.5 litres of spring water (low in sodium)

_4 days out_
- Drink 3.75 litres of spring water

_3 days out_
- Drink 3 litres of distilled water (no sodium in it at all)

_2 days out _
- Drink 2 litres of distilled water

_1 and zero days out_
- Sip distilled water as needed

_Afterwards_
- Stop diuretic and the reverse the above steps to avoid bloat etc


*SAMPLE MENU FOR WEEK 12*

_3-5 Days out_

Meal 1-               2 scoops of whey protein

Meal 2-               225g chicken breast
                         150g brocoli

Meal 3-               225g of rump steak
                         60g of raw spinach
                         125g cooked cauliflower

Meal 4-               225g turkey breast

Meal 5-               1 scoop of whey protein
(Pre workout)       

Meal 6-               2 scoops of whey protein
(Post workout)     

Meal 7-               350g white fish
                         125g cauliflower

Meal 8-               2 scoops of whey protein 
(Before bed)        

Approx 1850 calories, 380g protein, 20g carbs, 15g fats


_0-2 Days out_

Meal 1-               175g chicken breast
                         2 slices of wholegrain bread
                         1 large sweet potatoe

Meal 2-               175g chicken breast
                         2 large sweet potatoes                       

Meal 3-               175g chicken breast
                         2 slices of wholegrain bread
                         1 large sweet potatoe

Meal 4-               175g chicken breast
                         2 large sweet potatoes 

Meal 5-               175g chicken breast
                         2 slices of wholegrain bread
                         1 large sweet potatoe

Meal 6-               175g chicken breast
(Bedtime)             2 slices of wholegrain bread
                         1 large sweet potatoe        

Approx 3000 calories, 300g protein, 420g carbs, 20g fats



There we go. Like I said phase 4 should only be tried by certain individuals. The increse in carbs near the end is for various reasons (energy etc). You should only try phase 4 if you want to get proper ripped and test yourself. But phases 1-3 are ideal for any individuals wanting to cut up. If you weigh 150 then lower the amounts by a 1/4. If you weigh 250 then simply increase them by a 1/4. Be inventive. If you hate certain foods and can't eat them at all then sub for something similar (nutritional value) and have that instead. I have tried to add in so many different foods and fruits to keep me happy as I am not a fan of too much fish (regime as quite abit in).

Obviously I haven't included info on compounds or fat burners but you can do that. I will be doing a cutting cycle around the same time of the above to help matters.

Fat burners I am likely to use during the above are-

Green Tea
Caffeine
Carnitine
Forskolin

I may even add in some albuterol and maybe an ECA stack sometime 

Let me know what you guys think. I hope it helps some of you achieve your goals.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 20, 2008)

EXCELLENT POST!
I think a LOT of work and planning as well as personal trial and error went into this.  The elimination of calories through carbohydrates (with fats following slowly behind) is an excellent example of the right way to achieve a super lean condition.

I'd add that people may want to try the water/sodium manipulation about a month or so before the real 'peak' day so they can see how they react individually to help them get the timing right.

Great work Bro!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks TGR.


I just wanted to add that sometimes people think most diets never taste nice or offer a variety of food. But the above shows they can. Apart from phases 3 and 4 there is room to bring in certain sauces for meat or fish meals. I don't mean huge amounts as they often contain lots of carbs (sugar) etc. Just things like lemon chicken or chilli shrimp etc. Chilli is a good thing to use as it speeds up your metabolic rate. You can be inventive and enjoy your food whilst doing things right.

I have also tried to include many different types of food in the diet. Even though you are on the same food for 4 weeks it would never feel like it as you are constantly eating different types of meat/fish/fruit etc. You can even swop some of the items for something you like more with the same nutritional values (so you shouldn't get bored). The are loads of fish varieties with different tastes or many different seafoods you can add in.  It just shows a good structure that you can use but play about with. Although stay with chicken breast at the end and lean cuts of meat as certain seafoods can contain fats.

Hope it helps


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats a good post. Useful information.


----------



## Gocraze (Dec 24, 2008)

Great post Elvia.  I'm going to use it as a guide for my diet from here on out.


----------



## rottsnhell (Feb 15, 2009)

GREAT post bro! alot of time spent on that.. it will be printed and used as a blue print for me since i am in the same weight range. i use alot of the same foods, except i will replace the pooridge with oatmeal (inside joke)LOL! i will be looking forward to your bulk diet since thats what i'll be doing in the spring. Time well spent posting this one bro. Thanx..rot


----------



## shane90 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Great Information*

Excellent  diet information you share with us its awesome and hard to achieve it ,but when you mentally strong then you can make it keep it up...........


----------

